# Job Interview



## Kymiie (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a job interview on wednesday, just thought I would tell you guys.

Im a 17 year old currently working in a department store Westgate, working for a company Mostyns..were a consession - a store within a store! I am a sales assisstant who sells curtains and fabrics.
I work 7.5 hours on a saturday 1 week and sunday 6 hours the next week @ Ã‚Â£3.57 a hour.

Searching the web I found a counter and waitressing assisstant, in a fish and chip shop returant! So I applied and got an interview for wed 14 april.. im so excited... I wont know my hours or rate of pay untill interview, but i like meeting new people and I think it will be good for me and i think I will do a good job if i get it..neway I will let you all know bout it!!!! xxx


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 8, 2010)

i think you mean we are in a "recession" and i know there needs to be a conversion of currency... but you only make 3.57 pounds a week? that doesnt seem like much... you sure that isnt per hour?


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope lol were a consession, a store within a store.
Ooops yes lol Ã‚Â£3.57 a hour lol will update x


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 8, 2010)

ohhhhhh okay. i get it.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 8, 2010)

Right on!!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2010)

Like a mc donalds within a wal mart type of arrangement.


----------



## chadk (Apr 8, 2010)

Good for you. You should never stop interviewing and tweaking your resume. You gain valuable insight each interview and will be exposed to more opportunities. Don't think the only time you should be looking for a job is when you are caught not having one. Sticking with a company and showing loyalty and a good work history is also important. But if you are flipping burgers or waiting tables, nobody is going to question why you have worked in 5 places over 2 years. And don't forget about the option of just moving around IN the current company as well. Best of both worlds if you can do that.


----------



## Candy (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck with your interview Kymiie and I hope you get the position.


----------



## andy h (Apr 8, 2010)

hiya 
good luck i think i have been to west gate before


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck!

I love fish and chips, BTW.

Gotta have good tartar sauce though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Kymiie:

Good luck with your interview.







I'm with Tom! I love fish and chips.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck with the Job. I worked in a shop for one day a week (saturday) when i was studying for my a-levels. I worked full time in the summer and when i went to uni also worked full time in the holidays when i was home. I later had another job working evenings in a pub, which was good as you got free food and discount drinks . You should get a pay rise every year too. Make the most of paying no taxes while you can


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck with your interview! I'm sure you'll do great 
I should be going on interviews in the upcoming months for teaching positions- yikes! I'm nervous!



emysemys said:


> Hi Kymiie:
> 
> Good luck with your interview.
> 
> ...



You crack me up with all these little animations and pictures ! They are awesome!!


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 11, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Good luck with your interview! I'm sure you'll do great
> I should be going on interviews in the upcoming months for teaching positions- yikes! I'm nervous!



My boyfriends sister has just been given the opportunity, to work as a sports teacher in the USA (texas I think)
So she is leaving us all behind here in the UK lol xxx best of luck for her, and you xx


----------

